# Starting procedure after sitting for 5 or 10 minutes on Stihl BG86 blower



## 6012HD (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi:
Not sure if I am doing this correctly.After initial start up and using blower for a while and shutting down for 5 or 10 minutes,should I be pumping the primer bulb,PLUS using the half choke postion,or should I not be pressing the primer bulb at all...not sure?The manual says to press the primer bulb even if it's full,but that is under under the "Starting The Engine" section.Thanks,6012HD


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 2, 2020)

Welcome to AS 6012. Your blower should start right up after being run and warmed up. Shouldn't need to hit the primer bulb. At least that's how my Stihl blower is.


----------



## 6012HD (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome! So when do I use the half choke position? Thanks,6012


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 2, 2020)

6012HD said:


> Thanks for the welcome! So when do I use the half choke position? Thanks,6012



I start mine on full choke. Flip to half choke for a few seconds to warm up. Not toataly familiar with your model but am sure most are pretty much the same. How old is yours? Regular maintenance?


----------



## 6012HD (Oct 2, 2020)

farmer steve said:


> I start mine on full choke. Flip to half choke for a few seconds to warm up. Not toataly familiar with your model but am sure most are pretty much the same. How old is yours? Regular maintenance?


2020 model BG86 two weeks old. This model has a semi-automatic choke.Manually move switch to choke on,touch the throttle,choke moves off.Thanks,6012


----------



## Ando81 (Oct 2, 2020)

I have a blower the same model and only ever use the half choke for a few seconds at cold start only. If you are able to use the blower at full throttle then it’s basically warmed up and shouldn’t need any fuel priming or choke at all. I can use mine for 2 mins and sit it down for 10 mins and it will start straight up without priming the bulb or using any choke. Best of luck.


----------



## 6012HD (Oct 2, 2020)

Ando81 said:


> I have a blower the same model and only ever use the half choke for a few seconds at cold start only. If you are able to use the blower at full throttle then it’s basically warmed up and shouldn’t need any fuel priming or choke at all. I can use mine for 2 mins and sit it down for 10 mins and it will start straight up without priming the bulb or using any choke. Best of luck.


Thanks. Maybe I just need to use it more to get used to how it works. Thanks,6012


----------



## Ando81 (Oct 2, 2020)

No problem, they’re usually very good to use.


----------



## theoldwizard1 (Oct 4, 2020)

I have the previous generation blower, BG85C. I have found out the hard way, that this engine is very EASY TO FLOOD and VERY DIFFICULT to CLEAR THE FLOOD !

Cold start : Couple of primer bulb pumps, full choke, 1 or 2 pulls - NO MORE ! Choke off, usually starts the next pull.
Hot start : No prime, no choke ! Usually starts after a couple of pulls.

Hint : If you plan on restarting within 10-30 minutes, do NOT leave the unit in direct sunlight ! You are just "encouraging" vapor lock/flooding.


----------

